# WIFI Problems on MIUI 1.10.07



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

this is new for me on MIUI, as i haven't had this problem yet. My WIFI won't connect at all, and have been having problems with it all day.

I'm on 1.10.07, and the only thing different from other posts is that i tried the 3G turbo settings. Figure that is the problem, but not sure how to "un-do" the 3G turbo settings. Help would be appreciated, as i use WIFI a lot when at home or out.

thanks,

*EDIT: ok, guess i should read more when i use scripts. Basically the 3G Turbo script was conflicting with my WIFI connections. once i turned it off, it WIFI is fine. Not sure the problem, but hopefully it can be fixed. *


----------



## Phelon (Sep 1, 2011)

There have been a few issues with wifi no tkeeping a stable connection. Mine disconnects and reconnects randomy sometimes, has done it since i've been on any GB MIUI, not froyo ROMs though.

But the MIUI chinese version is out now (1.10.14) and DX is working on releasing the new MIUI version on the defy base for the DX, Saturday. Which will fix the wifi problems hopefully AND have the Custom Boot Menu complete. And then we can Boot more then 1 ROM at a time with his new boot menu  Which is great because I cant get Boot Manager to even open for me. But hang tight and the new update will be HUGE! Look for it tomorrow I hope


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

Phelon said:


> There have been a few issues with wifi no tkeeping a stable connection. Mine disconnects and reconnects randomy sometimes, has done it since i've been on any GB MIUI, not froyo ROMs though.
> 
> But the MIUI chinese version is out now (1.10.14) and DX is working on releasing the new MIUI version on the defy base for the DX, Saturday. Which will fix the wifi problems hopefully AND have the Custom Boot Menu complete. And then we can Boot more then 1 ROM at a time with his new boot menu  Which is great because I cant get Boot Manager to even open for me. But hang tight and the new update will be HUGE! Look for it tomorrow I hope


Wifi not really a problem since i've been on MIUI, but tried the 3G turbo script, and it killed my WIFI. unistalled the 3G turbo, and all is fine.


----------

